# 10 year retriever help



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum.

I have moved your thread from the Puppy Forum into the Senior Forum, where it is more likely to be seen by people who have or know about aging dogs.

In your place, I would get my dog to the veterinary hospital right away, since this sounds potentially serious.

Best of luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

I'm sorry to hear about your girl.
I think you should have your Vet check her out as soon as possible. It may be minor or it could be something serious. 

Hope she's doing better soon.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I agree a vet visit. In my opinion this does warrant an ER vet visit rather than waiting until Monday. 
I hope it is nothing serious. Let us know what they say.


----------



## Stitch2002 (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi! Sorry, I just saw this. I hope your goldie is doing okay. Have you taken her to the vet? I agree with the others that this is definitely something that should be addressed by your vet. I will say that is sounds like this could be arthritis or perhaps even a torn ligament maybe? My 12 year old, Stitch had a similar issue. It presented itself when he became too active, his hind legs would collapse underneath him and he'd had difficulty getting them back up. It slowly got worse to the point where he had issues laying down (he would get to a certain level and then just let his legs collapse) as well as standing up. My vet diagnosed him with arthritis in several spots and put him on Deramaxx. He only had the Deramaxx for 5 days unfortunately because of my doxie who liked the beef flavor added into it. (He's okay btw.) It's a bit expensive so he'll be getting back on it this coming Friday. It has a bad rap on it, but I've also heard some good stories (from people on here) about it. For Stitch, the five days he was on it, he did SO well. Truly was like a teenager again and could run and play fetch for hours. If your darling girl does have arthritis, talk to your vet about Deramaxx or something similar. It could really help. Hope all is well and keep us updated!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

How is your girl doing?


----------

